# How is the 922 as a DVR?



## bjdraw (Jan 25, 2007)

I know everyone is excited about the new built in Sling player, while others are annoyed that some of the features of the 722 aren't there, but what I really want to know is how is the 922 as a DVR?

Is it easier to schedule recordings?
Is it easier to find a recorded show to watch?
Generally speaking, is the new UI more enjoyable to use?
How many button presses is it to record a show?
Any core DVR features missing?
Is the guide better, worse or the same as the old one?

This new UI seems drastically different from the old one and every other DVR out there, do you like it?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

bjdraw said:


> I know everyone is excited about the new built in Sling player, while others are annoyed that some of the features of the 722 aren't there, but what I really want to know is how is the 922 as a DVR?
> 
> Is it easier to schedule recordings?
> Is it easier to find a recorded show to watch?
> ...


Not being versed in the vernacular I'll do the best I can. 
The recording schedule menu is at first glance complicated simply because it's different in appearance. I like the snap shot displays of the programs, it folders multiple episodes automatically, there's is no "Reminder" bundled with "Auto Tune" and "DVR".

The recorded programming is visually good, there's (snap shots) as I said above.:grin:

By UI I assume user interface? it's like anything new there's a leaning curve, the graphics are colorful and interesting, navigating through the menus most should find easier after familiarizing. 

To simply record (press record), to record the series or alter parameters other steps are needed, similar to the 622 and 722.
As far as "Core DVR features" lacking, someone will find some, so far I'm ok with it though.

The Guide could be much better, no dedicated HD, no dedicated PPV folders. The guide grid doesn't fit the screen correctly, to wide and to long result in clipping on the margins. These are all fixable glitches I would imagine....I seem to remember the VIP622 having similar minor annoyances early on in it's roll out.

Do I like it ? yes, I was dubious about the "Sling" but now I see the relevance and usefulness of this next step if, and it's a big if, you have compatible / comparable equipment to compliment the feature i.e. quality monitors and adequate internet speeds.

Best of luck and happy viewing.......:new_popco


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

bjdraw said:


> Any core DVR features missing?
> ?


There is no DISHPASS option for setting recordings.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just one minor thing... Those thumbnails in the DVR menu aren't actually "snapshots" from the DVR events themselves. That would be cool! Instead, they are pre-determined graphics that the receiver places.

Many of them are graphic logos instead of frame-grabs... but even the frame-grabs aren't really from what you have actually recorded. They are whatever someone at Dish somewhere has decided to put into the system for those particular programs (or perhaps it is embedded within the EPG data from Tribune).


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

does it take an external drive ? could I take my External drive from m y 622 and simply plug it into the 922?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

PBowie said:


> does it take an external drive ? could I take my External drive from m y 622 and simply plug it into the 922?


Yes, and no.

An external drive (already formatted by a 622/722) will work on the 922... but right now you cannot record to or archive to it from the 922. You also cannot playback from it. You can only transfer recordings from the drive to the 922, and then playback there.

Also, there have been some early reports of problems with transferring some recordings... and I've not heard for sure if all that has been addressed by the most recent firmware.


----------

